# Knee Pad recommendation



## chainringX2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Doing my first Enduro race this weekend and thinking it might be a good idea to throw on some knee protection. I'm a long time XC and endurance rider so this is all new to me. I like to pedal a lot so I'm looking for something minimal but yet provide some protection. Not too hot and comfortable for long climbs. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have had IXS Flow Evo+ knee pads for the last year or so and I have been very happy with them. I regularly do 20 plus mile rides and they are very comfortable. No issues with them sliding down and they have saved me in a couple crashes.

https://ixs-sportsdivision.com/en/shop/flow-evo-knee-guard

I have also heard good things about the 7 iDP Sam Hill edition knee pads and the the TLD Raids but don't have personal experience with either yet.

https://7protection.com/us/product/sam-hill-knee/

https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/raid-knee-guard?color=7


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/13-of-the-Best-Light-Weight-Kneepads-Vital-MTB-Roundup,2364


----------



## Lojack (Feb 16, 2018)

Posted today: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/knee-guard-round-up-different-options-for-different-bodies.html with a lot more options in the comments below the article.

You should try to find some locally and see how they fit if you can. Pads that move down off the knee are of little use. I have several pairs that don't quite fit me perfectly (and have returned other pairs) and will next try one with velcro strap(s) to hold them in place.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I got the Leatt AirFlex Pro after try a few other so far it is the only one I don’t have to adjust on the ride and they are comfortable. I have big caves and had to get the x-large.


----------



## ross86 (Sep 11, 2007)

rynomx785 said:


> I have had IXS Flow Evo+ knee pads for the last year or so and I have been very happy with them. I regularly do 20 plus mile rides and they are very comfortable. No issues with them sliding down and they have saved me in a couple crashes.
> 
> https://ixs-sportsdivision.com/en/shop/flow-evo-knee-guard


+1 these pads are great.. they never slide down or feel uncomfortable on long climbs.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

I have both the Dainese Trail Skin 2 and IXS dagger knee pads. The Dainese are my daily drivers and have saved me a ton of pain. They're barely noticeable on climbs and breathe really well. The Daggers get worn when I'm doing more enduro style riding with fast downhills and the possibility for harder crashes. They're super protective, and, surprisingly, do really well on the climbs. I leave them off for the first climb of the day, but after that I don't bother taking them off. They are a little hotter than the Dainese, but not bad at all.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

When I wanted to buy pads, I did a quick Google search and found this: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-lightweight-knee-pads-can-buy/2/

After reading that, I found some Bearsuit Light Pads on clearance and bought 'em. They are great, but they seem to be getting hard to find. Perhaps they're not importing them any longer? Anyway, once I tried the kneepads and liked them, I ordered the matching elbow pads. I don't like the elbow pads as much, as they feel like they want to slide down on my arms, where the kneepads feel very secure.

Anyway, just thought I'd toss these out as an option.

AM.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Big fan of the 7idp Sam Hill's. The Transitions are good as well but the Sam Hills are a little more comfortable.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

+1 for the IXS Flow Evo


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I’m currently on IXS Carve+ and POC VPD 2.0 not a real fan of either. My next set will go up higher above the knee like the new Endura. Getting way to much chafing with the iXS and POC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

I like the specialized atlas knee pads because they have a sleeve, like knee warmers, and go high up the thigh. The fit under my bibs and show no gaper gap.

There is some chafing sometimes just under the kneecap

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

+1 for IXS flow evo. Super comfy.


----------



## Thaumaturge (Feb 25, 2006)

Surprised no one has mentioned G-Form yet. These have been the only pads I've found that fit my (admittedly oddly shaped) legs and stay up in a crash. I don't mind pedalling up in them, which is good because I wouldn't want to try to pull them on while sweaty.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dakine Slayer


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

I got the new Alpinestars Paragon Plus pads as my first set of knee pads. Not as nicely made as say, Fox or POC pads I tried but they have been extremely comfortable on extended backcountry solo rides. Really affordable too.


----------



## WVU RUSH (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the G-form and POC System knee pads. Both offer excellent protection and are barely noticed when riding. The POC breathe a little better and I dont sweat quite as much. You can get the G form on sale now all over the web. A few places are selling the POC on sale as well now.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^POC...
Wow, I'm in the market but at $150 that better be a bulk order.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

Gforms you can ride with in place - I use them on more trail type rides and just leave them on my knees.

I really like the Race Face knee pads, they stay up and have great protection.


----------



## WVU RUSH (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree 150 was a bit much, however IMO for something I wear twice a week almost 40 weeks a year, it is worth it. 
They are so comfy I may start wearing them for winter gravel rides as well for warmth and just in case. (Frozen gravel hurts)

They should last 5-8 years and more than pay for themselves in hospital visits.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

No knee pad is perfect. It really is important to try different ones on to see what fits you best. After lots and lots of experimentation, I've settled on the following:

light duty (easier trails): specialized atlas (most comfortable I've found)
medium duty (harder trails and most races): leatt airflex pro 
heavy duty (park/shuttle riding): 7idp project knee


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

WVU RUSH said:


> I agree 150 was a bit much, however IMO for something I wear twice a week almost 40 weeks a year, it is worth it.
> They are so comfy I may start wearing them for winter gravel rides as well for warmth and just in case. (Frozen gravel hurts)
> 
> They should last 5-8 years and more than pay for themselves in hospital visits.


If they last 5 years or more then totally worth the price. It seems the sock material on many is so thin and light it will tear just looking at it sideways. If you're considering them for extra warmth that has me concerned, I live a few blocks from the gates of Hell.


----------



## WVU RUSH (Jun 16, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> If they last 5 years or more then totally worth the price. It seems the sock material on many is so thin and light it will tear just looking at it sideways. If you're considering them for extra warmth that has me concerned, I live a few blocks from the gates of Hell.


The Poc Systems are the toughest, yet most breathable keep pads I have owned. Starting with old hard plastic FOX way back, then 661s, then the Gforms. The contact area is kevlar, while the backing material is a stretchy canvas like.

Every knee pad (or any armor) is going to be warmer than nothing.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Jul 9, 2005)

I can't recommend the IXS flow evo+. The front protection is good and it's pretty comfortable (been using it for 2 years, now), but the lack of side-knee protection is a problem:

https://cacao-cm.info/img/21f795ed7e38b02f5540507570eb5d8d.jpg

Most crashes don't actually have you landing on the front of the knee pad. It's often at an angle, which these don't perform well. I'm actually nursing a knee injury right now because I landed off-center from my kneecap.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I have crashed many times with the IXS Flow Evo+ and they do a really good job when you are kneeing the ground. 

I agree that they don't have great side protection, but it's all a trade off. Side protection makes for bulkier pads. Just depends on what type of ride you are on.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Man, the POC system pads are on sale for $119 at evo.com right now. I'm tempted to pull the trigger but I ride in Phoenix and I'm really looking for super comfortable pads for pedaling in. Not sure how they compare to the Leatt airflex pro or the IXS stuff in terms of hot weather riding.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

ION K-Pact Zip are the best knee pads I've tried so far, prefer them over my POC VPD 2.0, TLD sleeve pads I can't remember the name of, IXS Carve, Sweet Protection Bearsuit Pro and 100% Fortis.
They have zippers, so they are easy to take on or off with shoes on, yet very comfortable to pedal in, not too warm to use in the summer here, though I do live a bit above the arctic circle so you might feel different depending on the climate.
I've had many crashes and they done a very good job in protecting my knees.
I feel these tick all the boxes; comfort, protection, fit and ease of use due to the zippers.

Edit: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-heavy-duty-knee-pads-can-buy/2/


----------

